# BFing mamas - how long until 1st AF?



## januarymama (Aug 27, 2008)

I EBF my 7.5 month old DS, and so far no sign of AF at all. He started solids around 6.5 months, and sleeps a big 6-7 hour stretch at night usually.

How long did it take you to get AF back? I'm constantly paranoid I might be pg.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

12 months.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

9 months after 1st pregnancy, 8 months after 2nd pregnancy. My mom never got hers back between kids. She had 9 kids and 12 pregnancies. She had 2 years between most of us.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

7 and a half months before AF came back here, I was really hoping for longer since he was still nursing 2 times a night at that point in time, and not really eating solids.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

Pretty much EBF at 8 months with 0-2 wakings at night, and no AF here. I am paranoid about pregnancy a lot too!


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Mine was 9mo, and she was on solids for quite awhile but only 'nibbling', still nursing every 2 hours all day and night etc. I was quite disappointed lol...


----------



## BeccaBaby1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm at 7 months... no sign yet. Though I always get crampy at the the beginning of the month and think "this must be it," but no.


----------



## shannonnc78 (May 15, 2008)

Going on 9 mos and nothing here. Of course, I also have PCOS and may never get a visit from AF until I start back on the pill.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

My DD is 8 months and ebf, no AF here. A friend of mine just got her first and her ds is 20 months and started eating solids @ 6 months.


----------



## januarymama (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm.... am I the only one who gets crampy sometimes and a little nauseous? I never had that pre-pg, but I feel like I get like that post partum pretty regularly. Those are the things that send me into overdrive thinking I might be pg! DH and I are careful with condoms, but I don't trust them!







(Time to look into the IUD....)


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *januarymama* 
Hmm.... am I the only one who gets crampy sometimes and a little nauseous? I never had that pre-pg, but I feel like I get like that post partum pretty regularly. Those are the things that send me into overdrive thinking I might be pg! DH and I are careful with condoms, but I don't trust them!







(Time to look into the IUD....)

I get nauseous sometimes, but I think that's related to not eating enough during the day, being so busy chasing Aili around. The cramping could relate to ovulation though. You can ovulate without getting your period. Keep an eye on your fertility markers like the cramps, cervical mucous, etc. I think that I've heard that temping is not all that helpful when you nurse during the night, but maybe check that too.

BTW, Aili will be 1 on Sep 9 and I am still AF-less.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

20 months here and nothing!


----------



## BeccaBaby1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *januarymama* 
Hmm.... am I the only one who gets crampy sometimes and a little nauseous? I never had that pre-pg, but I feel like I get like that post partum pretty regularly. Those are the things that send me into overdrive thinking I might be pg! DH and I are careful with condoms, but I don't trust them!







(Time to look into the IUD....)

I do, I do, I do!!! I've asked my friends about this and they tell me to get checked at the doctor. I did. I'm perfectly healthy. I think this is my breastfeeding body's version of a cycle without the ovulation (well???) and period. I've taken a couple of pg tests in the past few months because like you I didn't feel this way before baby.


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

After DD1, 4 months







. After DD2 was born I was tandem nursing both girls and didn't get AF back for 16-18 months. When DD1 weaned herself, that's when AF came back.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I had my first postpartum period at 6 weeks. That could feasibly have been the end of the lochia, in which case, AF returned at 10 weeks.







: And we were nursing every two hours around the clock.
I'm still bitter.


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **MamaJen** 
I'm pretty sure I had my first postpartum period at 6 weeks. That could feasibly have been the end of the lochia, in which case, AF returned at 10 weeks.







: And we were nursing every two hours around the clock.
I'm still bitter.

I'm right there with you! I thought attachment parenting equaled 12+ months of AF-free bliss. I still feel cheated. I demand my 8 AF-less months!! (without having to be pregnant)


----------



## riverside knitter (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *januarymama* 
Hmm.... am I the only one who gets crampy sometimes and a little nauseous? I never had that pre-pg, but I feel like I get like that post partum pretty regularly. Those are the things that send me into overdrive thinking I might be pg! DH and I are careful with condoms, but I don't trust them!







(Time to look into the IUD....)

Me! Me! DD is 5 months old, EBF'd and I'm still AF-free. I've had a couple of phantom PMS episodes that had me convinced that I was pregnant. It doesn't help that we're throwing caution to the wind and DH can't keep his hands off of me lately.


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

We are @ 6 months, and nothing yet, but I usually get it around 7 or 8 months, but in the meantime I too wonder everyday if I might be pregnant!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

3 months


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

10? months I think it was. KC is a year now and I'm 14 week preg. I had ONE period. Before that I tested on the 23 of every month 'just in case'. That way if I was preg with no period we'd have some type of dating.

-luv


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

After DD1, at 11 months, I started to have occasional breakthrough bleeding, every 6 wks or so, then 15 months, the real AF showed.

DD2 is 8 mo and nothing so far, but I wonder since DD2 goes so long between feedings, whereas DD1 was constantly nursing!


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

#1 - 22m pp
#2 - 26m pp


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

DS: 10 months
DD: still waiting, she's 13 months


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i had some breakthrough spotting once at 10 months. for a day. we are 13months nursing and still no AF.


----------



## KarmaJoy (Jan 25, 2006)

With dd1 it was between 10 and 11 months

DS is 11.5 months and I am still waiting









Dd nursed a lot more than ds so I thought that I would get it sooner this time but nope...He only nurses maybe three times during the day but still all.night.long. I guess this is probably the one perk of that.


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

6 months and no signs of AF yet.


----------



## wholewheatmama (Oct 22, 2005)

8 1/2 months and still no AF.







However, I am 38 and my mother was menopausal at 38, so I may never see AF again....


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

10 months


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

9 months.... we started solids around 5-6.


----------



## jessymama (Apr 5, 2008)

I was EBF every 2 hours around the clock and still managed to get it back at 5.5 months.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to fertility


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

10 mo the first time and 13 mo the second time.


----------



## tmareeh (Jan 11, 2006)

18 mo til af returned after dd. 12 mo right now since ds was born and still no af.


----------



## Kritto (Apr 30, 2006)

10 mos.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Simon is nearly 13 months and no sign of it.

Corbin was never exclusively breastfed, we supplemented because of supply issues, and I never got my period back until he was completely weaned (at 9 months). For the last month he was nursing about once a day, and I still didn't get it back until he was totally done.


----------



## cabbitdancer (Jun 5, 2008)

A little over 11 mos, and I'd been hoping she'd hold off a little longer. Sad milk.


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

17 months here... and she was only nursing a few times a day (like 2-3). Just got my 2nd one now and she's 18 months, so they seem to be relatively consistent. Hopefully I can get preggers now!!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

16 months with my first, then got preggers. I am 9 months pp now and still no sign. But baby is FAR from sleeping through the night and only has a small amount of solids once a day.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *januarymama* 
Hmm.... am I the only one who gets crampy sometimes and a little nauseous? I never had that pre-pg, but I feel like I get like that post partum pretty regularly. Those are the things that send me into overdrive thinking I might be pg! DH and I are careful with condoms, but I don't trust them!







(Time to look into the IUD....)


I do, too.







That's why I just posted beneath you on the other thread!







I get those feelings semi-frequently. A little nausea, a little cramping, tiny cramps shooting down my thighs. And just very recently my 8 mo has suddenly acted like he's starving for solids when he's only been interested in bmilk previously so that's just given me one more reason to be paranoid.







I really do think I am just being paranoid, but a darn test hopefully will set my mind at ease. I wish I had one!! I am going to feel soooo dumb telling DH (when he gets home with the car) that I'm going to drive all the way to the dollar store just for a test. He's going to call me a big paranoid dork.







But, well, I am.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

21 months for me


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I was totally paranoid with DS, SURE several times I was preggo! I was about 14 months post partum with both of my DC when I got AF back. With DD it was very irregular for close to a year, with DS it went right back to normal cycles.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

17 months and counting...come on AF, I'm waiting...


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Almost 26 month and still no AF...


----------



## sewathomemama (Mar 14, 2008)

it took 13 months for my cycle to return. i must have gone thru 40 pg tests over the latter 4 months! watching all of my bfing friends get their moons back one by one, i was paranoid. but i was very happy when she returned. i felt normal, rhythmic & satisfied again. i actually really like my moon cycle. one thing i wasn't expecting was that my cycle has extended by 3 days.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

6 weeks with #1
6 weeks with #2
8 weeks with #3


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

26 months. i started taking vitex at 22ish months to try to bring 'er back, but i dont know if it was the herbs working their magic or if it was just time that finally brought my fertility back. i had signs of AF returning (cramping, CM, etc.) for about three months prior to getting PPAF.


----------



## Shell_Ell (Jun 13, 2005)

8 months
11 months

Irregular, annovulatory cycles then cycles with short luteal phases with both kids.

Very different nursing and sleep patterns though. DS2 nurses a lot more than DS1 did at his age.


----------



## peanutbuttercup (Aug 9, 2008)

16 months, but I brought it on by using Vitex and taking a B Complex for 4 months before


----------

